# Best. Article. Ever.



## Lucy Bones (Mar 19, 2010)

http://archive.easternecho.com/content/republicans-turned-size-obamas-package


Mmmm, Obama's package~


----------



## Chiper12 (Mar 20, 2010)

Lolollolololol. That had to be purposely named that.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 20, 2010)

"And it certainly beats any package Bush ever raised."

More innuendo (?)


----------



## Lobar (Mar 20, 2010)

That's almost cheating, because it was obviously deliberate and they could only get away with something like that in the Opinions section.  Best article remains this one.


----------



## Chiper12 (Mar 20, 2010)

Lobar said:


> That's almost cheating, because it was obviously deliberate and they could only get away with something like that in the Opinions section.  Best article remains this one.


I'm sorry, I can't say the name with a straight face. It doesn't help that their last name is doody.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 20, 2010)

Lobar said:


> That's almost cheating, because it was obviously deliberate and they could only get away with something like that in the Opinions section.  Best article remains this one.


Wow faggots taste good :V


----------



## Bando (Mar 20, 2010)

Lobar said:


> That's almost cheating, because it was obviously deliberate and they could only get away with something like that in the Opinions section.  Best article remains this one.



I have an overwhelming desire to eat large quantities of faggots now. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 20, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I have an overwhelming desire to eat large quantities of faggots now. :V


I sure hope you can order them at a drive through cause I could eat out a faggot :V


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 20, 2010)

Goodness that is a lot of intercourse imagery


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 20, 2010)

Lobar said:


> That's almost cheating, because it was obviously deliberate and they could only get away with something like that in the Opinions section.  Best article remains this one.


It's almost cheating, but it's not. ;3


----------



## Karmarsi-Kedamoki (Mar 20, 2010)

The title was enough to get me in the gutter |D
Best title name ever


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 20, 2010)

Lobar said:


> That's almost cheating, because it was obviously deliberate and they could only get away with something like that in the Opinions section.  Best article remains this one.


Wow, that is definitely the best. And the actual article is hilarious to read too.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 20, 2010)

I literally lol'd. What an unfortunately named (assuming that they didn't name it on purpose) title.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh, those wacky op-ed writers~


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 20, 2010)

"The great British faggot  is full of flavour and a great belly warmer at this time of year." 

Oh my god... I can't believe that was a part of the actual faggot article... HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 21, 2010)

Isn't "British faggot" redundant though? =V


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 21, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> Isn't "British faggot" redundant though? =V


No more than furry faggot is. >.<


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 21, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> No more than furry faggot is. >.<


Ah, so we agree =3


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 21, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> Ah, so we agree =3


I can say there's a bit of mutual consensus here, yes.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 21, 2010)

Lobar said:


> That's almost cheating, because it was obviously deliberate and they could only get away with something like that in the Opinions section.  Best article remains this one.



You win the thread.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 21, 2010)

this is.... the best article... in the world!


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 21, 2010)

Would that be the article about Obama's package? Or the faggots? I personally prefer the faggots.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 21, 2010)

You know, the only reason anybody finds these articles about "Obama's stimulus package" funny is that he's black =V


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 21, 2010)

I thought that was the only reason they found anything about Obama anything. :V


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 21, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> I thought that was the only reason they found anything about Obama anything. :V


I'm not so sure. I mean, he managed to get elected _despite_ being black =V


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 21, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> I'm not so sure. I mean, he managed to get elected _despite_ being black =V


While every conservative will argue that he was elected _because _he was black. -.-


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 21, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> While every conservative will argue that he was elected _because _he was black. -.-


The only thing conservatives are good at is being completely and utterly wrong about everything, so who cares what they say?


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 22, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> The only thing conservatives are good at is being completely and utterly wrong about everything, so who cares what they say?


While I cannot agree _wholeheartedly _I can see the obvious validity in that statement. =D


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 23, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> While I cannot agree _wholeheartedly _I can see the obvious validity in that statement. =D



Well, okay, I _guess_ they're also pretty good at whipping people into a rage and making them act against their own best interests...


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 23, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> Well, okay, I _guess_ they're also pretty good at whipping people into a rage and making them act against their own best interests...


No, the real problem is that they appeal to people who _are_ their own best interests. There are some conservatives that would doom the planet's future and let hundreds of thousands die in the interest of filling their pockets.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 23, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> No, the real problem is that they appeal to people who _are_ their own best interests. There are some conservatives that would doom the planet's future and let hundreds of thousands die in the interest of filling their pockets.



Wall Street drives the GOP agenda, but it's the "salt of the earth" types that are actually hurt most by their policies that somehow make up the bulk of their voting demographic.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 25, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Wall Street drives the GOP agenda, but it's the "salt of the earth" types that are actually hurt most by their policies that somehow make up the bulk of their voting demographic.


My point exactly. Thank you =3


----------

